# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 23.01.2010 - 24.01.2010

## CyberHelper

Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ir -> j:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow, BitDefender: Worm.Autorun.VHG, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-S [Wrm] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ir -> f:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow, BitDefender: Worm.Autorun.VHG, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-S [Wrm] )Net-Worm.Win32.Koobface.dda -> c:\documents and settings\barry\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\wwwpos32.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.asb -> \crack.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Adware.FieryAds.29 )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.HiddenAdmin.j -> d:\downloads\администрирование\ha_viewer\ha_viever  .exePacked.Win32.Krap.w -> d:\md.exePacked.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\windows\help\wordpad.chm:ave2aa:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.938 )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\windows\help\display.chm:eb6dntryxug:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.938, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\windows\system32\bthprops.cpl:sxhvb+h:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.938, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msadds32.ax:eb6dntryx  ug:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.938, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\windows\help\rsm.chm:ave2aa:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.938, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> e:\md.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Genome.afiq -> \vktema.exe ( DrWEB: a modification of Win32.HLLM.Generic.349 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.bnp -> c:\windows\system32\сtfmon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Kati, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.VB.VKV, NOD32: Win32/VB.NNJ worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.bnp -> c:\documents and settings\all users\документы\documents.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Kati, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.VB.VKV, NOD32: Win32/VB.NNJ worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.bnp -> c:\windows\system32\deter177\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Kati, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.VB.VKV, NOD32: Win32/VB.NNJ worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.bnp -> c:\windows\system32\deter177\svсhоst.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Kati, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.VB.VKV, NOD32: Win32/VB.NNJ worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.bnp -> c:\windows\system32\deter177\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Kati, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.VB.VKV, NOD32: Win32/VB.NNJ worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.bnp -> c:\windows\system32\аhtоmsys19.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Kati, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.VB.VKV, NOD32: Win32/VB.NNJ worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.bnp -> c:\.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Kati, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.VB.VKV, NOD32: Win32/VB.NNJ worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Smiscer.hg -> \vоіcе_vк.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.VKont.fm -> \podarki.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.uo -> c:\windows\system32\user32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.179 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.uo -> h:\md.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.179 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.uo -> d:\md.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.179 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.uo -> c:\windows\system32\user32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.179 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.vz -> c:\windows\system32\user32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.179 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dgba -> c:\windows\help\spad.chm:ave2aa:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.938, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dgdj -> c:\windows\win7.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.8136, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.oc -> h:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-AF [Wrm] )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.oc -> i:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-AF [Wrm] )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.ym -> h:\autorun.inf ( NOD32: Win32/LockScreen.AX trojan )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.akjq -> c:\program files\internetsecurity2010\is2010.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.10587, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> g:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2929983, AVAST4: Win32:Patched-KP [Trj] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gtx -> d:\autorun.inf ( NOD32: Win32/LockScreen.AX trojan )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gvb -> e:\autorun.inf ( NOD32: Win32/LockScreen.AX trojan )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

